
Show HN: Unsolved – A Stack Overflow for Entrepreneurs - ishwars
Hey folks. I have been working on Unsolved.xyz for a bit now.<p>The idea was to help idea stage entrepreneurs make progress using a combination of a self serve game and Founder to Founder problem solving<p>1. Automated To-Dos that help them make progress from one level to the next<p>2. As you progress you get access to a network of high reputation founders<p>3. You gain reputation by helping other founders solve challenges and getting unstuck<p>Reputation is live, but not the To-Dos.<p>It looks a little like a mashup between product hunt and stack overflow. But it is for ideas<p>I really was hoping you would consider sharing what you think about what we are building
======
harrisreynolds
Have you seen [https://pioneer.app/](https://pioneer.app/) ??

Their leaderboard looks really cool.

------
ishwars
P.S - Please access from a mobile browser.

